# 1992 Sentra 1.6L auto engine stalling issue



## tdab1992sentra (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello,
Sorry I am not a mechanic so please forgive me any wired lingo )
Here is my issue:
I have 1992 sentra 4 dr sedan with 1.6L automatic (103k miles) and she runs very well, however (it has happened few times) the car started to stutter and eventually is stalling after few seconds. When this happens smoke is comming out of exhaust (inconsistantly black) and smells like fuel. If I put it into "Park" and gently step on gas pedal I can keep her running but she is stuttering a lot, as soon as I shift into gear (auto transmission) - 2 to 4 seconds and she stalls. This happens for 30 plus seconds and the car goes back to normal running. However if I turn off the ignition while this is happening I can wait for few hours and if I start again the engine will stutter to finish the "30 plus second cycle of stuttering" and goes back to normal running. So far it had never happened after parking the car for the night. Few other observations, when the car is idling it sounds a bit like it is too low and the same when I stop and I am still in the gear with my break pedal pressed and holding. Ok, I tried to explain this issue to the best of my abilities and I am hoping for some suggestionsfrom the pros on this forum. Friend of mine suggested fuel additive to clean the injectors and I did added it to my last fill up but it happened again so this was not it. Nissan dealership wants $110 just to diagnose the problem so I am hoping to get some suggestions here and go back to my friend with parts so he can fix it.
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Nismo825 (Jan 2, 2009)

cleaning the IAC with intake cleaner will most likely cure the problem. I had almost the exact same thing happen to me and cleaned the IAC and it was junked. ever since then I haven't had a problem.


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

That is where I would start as well.


----------



## tdab1992sentra (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you both ... anybody else have any other suggestions?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Could be the maf, nissans are infamous for the having maf failure.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Nismo825 said:


> cleaning the IAC with intake cleaner will most likely cure the problem. I had almost the exact same thing happen to me and cleaned the IAC and it was junked. ever since then I haven't had a problem.


While your friend is cleaning the IAC valve, have him take the time to clean the tubing and piping taking the air from that valve to the engine. Mine was so filthy that it was clogged and caused an issue very similar to yours.


----------

